# Shine recipes



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I just got my 5 gal still up and working
( it's for decoration only ) 
Any good recipes from you Mt. People. 
Already made a sugar shine that came out ok. 
( educational purposes only ) of course. 
Thanks


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Sending PM

Darin


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Your pm response came back blank.


----------

